# Projet amendement salaire AssMat



## isa19 (7 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Encore ce matin ils  ont parlé du Projet de loi pour le paiement des assmat via l'urssaf :

"Henri Cabanel explique à RMC qu’il va rapidement déposer un amendement au projet de loi de finance pour que les parents doivent désormais verser le montant du salaire de leur assistante à l’URSSAF. L’organisme deviendrait ainsi garant des salaires des assistantes maternelles, et n’aurait pas de difficulté à verser les revenus aux professionnelles de la petite enfance."
Mais si leur coMpte n'est pas approvisionné ça sera pire que pajemploi+. Car la ce serait la somme intégrale.
Qu'En pensez vous ?


----------



## isa19 (7 Octobre 2022)

suite :
L’appel à l’aide des assistantes maternelles impayées​PUBLIÉ LE 21/09/22
Face à des parents employeurs peu scrupuleux, des assistantes maternelles se retrouvent en grande difficulté financière alors que le tribunal leur a donné gain de cause.
Les employeurs perçoivent une allocation versée par la caisse d’allocations familiales (CAF) : « prestation d’accueil du jeune enfant (PAJE) » qui ne peut être saisie en cas de procédure judiciaire entre parents employeurs et assistantes maternelles puisque l’article L. 533-4 du code de la sécurité sociale précise que ces « prestations familiales sont incessibles et insaisissables sauf pour le recouvrement des prestations indûment versées à la suite d’une manœuvre frauduleuse ou d’une fausse déclaration de l’allocataire ».
Par conséquent, les assistantes maternelles ne peuvent avoir recours à un huissier et se retrouvent démunies.
Elles sont donc dans l’incapacité de récupérer leurs salaires.
Le 25 octobre 2022, je vais donc interpeller, en séance, le ministre des solidarités, de l’autonomie et des personnes handicapées, Jean-Christophe COMBE, à ce sujet.
Je déposerai également un amendement dans le cadre du PLFSS pour 2023 pour modifier l’article L133-5-12 du code de la sécurité sociale pour rendre obligatoire le recours au dispositif simplifié :

déclaration des heures à l’organisme (URSSAF)
prélèvement de l’Urssaf sur le compte de l’employeur le montant à payer à l’assistante maternelle
paiement par l’URSSAF directement à l’assistante maternelle
En parallèle, la CAF verse aux parents employeurs la PAJE


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Octobre 2022)

On s'est battues pour ça. Depuis des mois. Rencontres avec des députés, des sénateurs, envois en masse de courriers au ministères et au Président de la République. Articles de presse radio et télévision, pétition... Mais rien n'est acté. Il faut un vote et surtout un décret signé. Si on a pu être à l'origine d'une prise de conscience autour de ce problème 👍
Par contre le vote à l'assemblée concernant l'abandon de poste dans le cadre de l'assurance chômage ne va pas aider pour ceux qui refuse l'accueil d'un enfant en cas de non paiement de salaire. 😢
Merci pour ton post isa19.


----------



## Griselda (7 Octobre 2022)

Toujours pareil, que se passe t il si simplement le PE ne fait pas la déclaration de salaire? Il échappe alors au prélèvement?


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Octobre 2022)

@Catie6432 
Il y a une chose pour laquelle les ass mat devraient se battre..... surtout en cette période de réforme des retraites.... C'est que soit prise en compte pour nous la PÉNIBILITÉ.
On l'envisage pour les aide-soignants sous prétexte qu'ils ont de longues journées, manipulent les malades pour les lever, les assoir, les coucher, les aider à manger, que ça sollicite leur dos, leurs articulations, qu'ils sont beaucoup debout.... Et nous, ce n'est pas pareil ? ? ? ? 
Amusez-vous à compter.... On déplace près d'une tonne chaque jour, pliée, accroupie, à genoux....

Alors évidemment il faudrait un cadre. Par exemple avoir exercé la profession un certain nombre d'années. 
Car sinon ce serait la porte ouverte à l'exagération (genre des femmes qui feraient le métier 5 ans pour prétendre ensuite à la retraite plus tôt pour pénibilité).  Alors quelle durée, je ne sais pas.... 15 ans minimum.... ? Ou par palier.... ?. T'as été ass mat 10 ans tu pars en retraite 6 mois plus tôt, t'as été ass mat 20 ans tu pars 1 an plus tôt, t'as été ass mat 30 ans tu pars 18 mois plus tôt... par exemple.

C'est est reconnu par tous les professionnels de santé... : "Quand on doit porter chaque jour 5, 10 kg (voire plus) à bout de bras, se baisser pour ramasser les objets laissés derrière eux par les enfants accueillis, s'accroupir, se relever à maintes reprises, les efforts physiques se multiplient et avec eux, l'éventualité d'une maladie professionnelle. Les pathologies plus courantes : 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
 et les affections péri-articulaires. Ainsi, les lombalgies, syndrome du canal carpien, tendinites de l'épaule et du coude, sciatiques, lésions du ménisques sont fréquemment diagnostiqués... Tout comme certains troubles circulatoires dus à la station debout prolongée. Si les affections physiques sont les plus fréquentes, les assistantes maternelles sont également exposées à des risques plus insidieux, comme :
*- les contaminations biologiques* : lors du change, des soins ou simplement lors de l'accueil des enfants, les assistantes maternelles sont régulièrement en contact direct avec diverses infections virales ou bactériennes (gastro-entérite, maladies ORL, rubéole, toxoplasmose, CMV, Parvovirus B19, hépatites, etc.)
*- les risques psychologiques* : plus difficiles à faire reconnaître par un médecin, ils sont pourtant une réalité "du métier". Entre les relations tendues (voire conflictuelles) avec les parents, l'attention constante demandée aux professionnelles, la pression de la très grande responsabilité que représente l'accueil d'enfants, les assistantes maternelles sont aussi touchées par l'épuisement nerveux, le burn-out ou la dépression."
Et pourtant aucune maladie professionnelle ne nous est reconnue... Ou alors il faut des années de batailles et être passé sur les tables d'opération...


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Octobre 2022)

Et oui ! Notre profession très particulière de part son statut (a cheval entre le code de la santé et de la famille et le code du travail), reste sur bien des points (pour ne pas dire sur tous les points) peu ou pas prise en compte. Il a fallu attendre le début des années 2000 pour qu'une convention collective vienne un peu asseoir notre profession. Les choses évoluent mais si lentement. L'avancée sur l'accès à la médecine du travail est réelle mais on en est encore à l'intention et rien n'est acté réellement en ce sens. Je pense que ce point sera déterminant pour tout ce que tu évoques dans ton post. Il faut se battre, encore et toujours. Ne pas se décourager devant une ou des portes qui se ferment. C'est un travail de longue haleine. Les assistants maternels se fédèrent peu. Pas toujours facile donc de peser et de se faire entendre.


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Octobre 2022)

@Catie6432
Il y a des formulaires sur le net qui permettent d'écrire à nos dirigeants. J'ai pour ma part écrit à l'Elysée il y a quelques mois (à Monsieur, puis à Madame....) et hier j'ai soumis la même problématique à Mme Borne.
Peut-être faudrait-il que les 260.000 ASS MAT de France fassent pareil !
Il y a quelques années, j'avais écrit à celui chargé de la 1° réforme des retraites (dont j'ai oublié le nom..... Ah DELEVOYE....) il m'avait répondu par écrit....
Si 260000 demandes identiques leur parvenaient, peut-être ça les ferait réfléchir


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Octobre 2022)

Il faut se secouer le coco les filles (et les gars) ... Bon, voilà que je me prends pour Christina Cordula maintenant ! 😉 Blague à part, oui bien sûr il faut agir ensemble ! On nous en demande beaucoup, de plus en plus. Et nous remplissons une mission de service public au fond. 
Bon. Je me calme. Mais j'aime bien agir pour moins subir. C'est mon caractère. Un gentil pitbull progressiste en somme. 🤣


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Octobre 2022)

Et bien allez-y.. toutes et tous..... BORNE dit qu'elle va étudier les critères pénibilité pour la réforme.
Donc écrivez-lui toutes et tous via le formulaire internet. Demandez à ce que notre profession soit reconnue pénible physiquement, psychologiquement, et qu'on puisse partir un peu plus tôt.....
C'est MAINTENANT qu'il faut bouger... pas quand ça sera voté...


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Octobre 2022)

Perso j'ai déjà écrit à mon député pour la perte de nos ARES pdt 4 mois en cas de démission de notre part et pour la démission également lors de la mise en place de la vaccination obligatoire des accueillis et notre démission !!! ils en n'ont rien à battre ces messieurs dames en haut lieu !!!


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Octobre 2022)

@angèle1982 
Parce que des courriers isolés comme ça, ça n'a pas de poids.....
Mais on est dans les 250000/260000 en France.
Si là aujourd'hui, chacun et chacune d'entre nous soulève cette problématique en envoyant chacun et chacune un message à Mme BORNE (et pourquoi pas à nos députés aussi en plus), plus on bougera, plus ça peut permettre d'avancer


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Octobre 2022)

C’est GÉNIAL et ce serait BIEN que cela se fasse. 

Les parents VOLEURS ce sera FINI, FINITO, FINISH !

Je pense que la pétition a été un élément déclencheur pour enfin arriver à quelque chose de concret. 

Perso je l’ai signée et envoyée à différents de mes contacts.


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Octobre 2022)

Il y a une pub …. Une crèche … les enfants pleurent à gogo dans les bras d’une dame travaillant à la crèche qui sait comment calmer et supporter les cris, les pleurs, etc … et en gros « on remercie celles qui s’occupent de nos biens les + précieux »

Tu m’étonnes que le week-end et les CP AUCUN GOSSE aux alentours

Heu OUI … le salaire 😠😡💶

Je ne parle absolument pas de moi QUOI QUE le tarif horaire est MINABLE pour AUTANT DE RESPONSABILITÉS !

Il faut 4 accueillis pour faire un très bon salaire … mais au détriment de plein de choses .., SANTÉ, DISPONIBILITES, etc


----------



## Nany88 (7 Octobre 2022)

Chiche les filles ??? 
On fait un courrier à borne en expliquant tout ce que l'on subit dans notre quotidien ect.... Comme dit par mes collègues plus haut. 
Mettons nous dacored et faisons le. 
Comment sa ce passe ? 
Pour le courrier ou l'envoyer ect...??


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Alors je ne suis pas du tout pour que ce soit l'ursaff qui me verse mon salaire.  

Si encore c'était un organisme fiable mais NON. 

Qu'il'existe un fond de garantie pour les impayés oui.

Mais quand l'ursaff fera de VRai bs et pas des approximations ?


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Octobre 2022)

@Catie6432 , @Nany88 
en tapant sur google "écrire à madame borne" vous trouverez facilement


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Octobre 2022)

Ce qui est bien c'est d'envoyer le même message en nombre, le même jour à la à même heure.


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Octobre 2022)

@Catie6432 
déjà si elle recevait des centaines voire des milliers de message sur cette problématique, même si le texte n'est pas le même, peut-être ça interpellerait...


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Octobre 2022)

Oui mais un envoi massif sur la même problématique en même temps c'est beaucoup plus payant en terme de communication. Ils reçoivent tellement de sollicitations que chacun des envois serait noyé dans un océan d'autres demandes par messages. Pour être remarqué il faut se démarquer. Nous l'avons fait pour le chef de l'état. En même temps, en nombre. Cette action est récente.


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Octobre 2022)

Alors allez-y, moi je l'ai fait hier


----------



## liline17 (7 Octobre 2022)

voici ce que je viens de lui écrire:
bonjour madame Borne,
Je suis assistante maternelle, j'ai 55 ans, j'accueille le plus souvent 4 enfants de moins de 3 ans, je vous écris à propos de la reconnaissance de la pénibilité du travail, permettant de partir plus tôt en retraite.
Je soulève plusieurs fois par heure, des enfants pesant en moyen une douzaine de kilos et qui gigotent, pour leur éviter des accidents, je dois être très vive et réactive, me pencher très souvent, ranger les nombreux jouets au sol et supporter une charge administrative très complexe et pesante.
Les nouvelles habitudes éducatives, assez souvent mal comprises par nos employeurs, ainsi que la présence trop importante des écrans, rendent les enfants instables et nerveux.
Certains employeurs n'hésitent pas à nous menacer quand ils n'ont plus besoin de nous et ne veulent pas nous payer nos derniers salaires.
En cas d'impayé, si nous démissionnons, nous perdons nos droits au chômage.
Après plus de 20 ans d'activité, la fatigue, nerveuse et physique se fait sentir, je ne me sent pas capable d'exercer jusqu'à 65 ans.
De nombreuses assistantes maternelles ont changé de voie, et les jeunes ne veulent plus faire ce métier, voyant leurs ainées usées par ce travail.
Aidez nous à rendre ce beau métier attractif, en commençant par exemple à reconnaitre la pénibilité de notre travail.
cordialement, Une assistante maternelle qui aime encore sa profession


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Octobre 2022)

Liline 

PARFAIT, tout est dit 👍

Même reprendre certaines lignes de Liline « copié-collé » l’important est de le faire


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Octobre 2022)

@Liline
Oui, un message de ce type c'est très bien.


----------



## B29 (7 Octobre 2022)

Pour que ça marche, il faudrait faire un regroupement de tous nos courriers  pour que cela puisse avoir un impact si on le fait chacun de notre côté je pense que cela ne servira à rien.
Car recevoir (exemple) 30000 lettres dans un seul paquet aura plus de poids.


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Octobre 2022)

Pour la présidence de la République : monsieur le Président de la République palais de l'Elysée faubourg saint Honoré 75008 Paris.
Ne pas affranchir. Gratuit jusqu'à 20g. 
Il est possible de faire aussi un envoi sur la messagerie en ligne de l'Elysée.
Pour les ministères : a l'adresse de chaque ministère.
Pour madame Macron même adresse que celle du président de la République. Gratuit aussi jusqu'à 20g.


----------



## Nany88 (7 Octobre 2022)

Alors du coup on le fait quand les filles en MM temps?


----------



## caninou (7 Octobre 2022)

Perso je suis partante même si je reste très très septique, j'en ai tellement vu des députés ou autres qui ont  essayer de faire avancer les choses pour notre métier ( le dernier c'était Ruffin) et quel a été le résultat ? Rien, à part des haussements d'épaules. Ils s'en foutent royalement des assistantes maternelles, ils nous voient toujours comme des mères au foyer qui n'ont pas fait d'études et qui font ce métier parce qu'elles ne savent pas faire autre chose. Les clichés ont la vie dures on n'y peut rien, la solution serait de leur faire vivre une de nos journées. Qui veux recevoir et faire participer Madame Borne, une petite journée auprès des ses accueillis ? 😂


----------



## Couleurcafe (7 Octobre 2022)

BONJOUR LES FILLES BIENTOT 57 ANS  25 ANNEES DE CARRIERE JE SUIS BIEN USEE PHYSIQUEMENT ET MORALEMENT ALORS OUI JE VOUS SOUTIEN ET JE VOUS SUIT DANS VOTRE DEMARCHE. C'EST QUAND VOUS VOULEZ JE POSTE AUSSI UNE LETTRE


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Octobre 2022)

Moi je suis partante !


----------



## B29 (7 Octobre 2022)

Ce qu'il faudrait faire :

1) faire le courrier
2) un pour Madame Borne, un pour Mme Macron
2) définir une date précise pour le déposer à la poste
Êtes-vous d'accord ?


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Octobre 2022)

@B29 
Moi je serais OK


----------



## Nany88 (7 Octobre 2022)

Moi OK ossi


----------



## Juju90 (7 Octobre 2022)

Coucou les filles, je ferai la lettre pour vous, mais, je ne me sens plus concernée.
J'étais venue poster, il y a peu de temps sur le forum "déménagement et salle d'accueil" Mais J'ARRETES le métier. Je viens d'avoir une proposition d'embauche pour début novembre en CDI
Mais je penserai à vous même si je doute qu' il y aura des avancées dans ce metier


----------



## Nany88 (7 Octobre 2022)

Félicitations juju, et vous allez travailler ou ? Si c pas indiscret


----------



## Juju90 (7 Octobre 2022)

*Non,ce n'est pas indiscret nany88.
je suis secrétaire juridique de formation, j'ai refais, une remise à niveau, sur mes temps libres, il y a quelques temps.
Je vais travailler dans un cabinet d'avocats*


----------



## Nany88 (7 Octobre 2022)

C top je suis contante pour vous 😍


----------



## Juju90 (7 Octobre 2022)

*D'ailleurs je les remercie de m'accorder leur confiance après tant d'années où je n'ai pas exercé.
Trop d'AMs ont peur de se lancer vers de nouveaux projets, l'isolement de la profession leur on fait perdre confiance dans leurs valeurs, mais, il ne faut pas hésiter à se lancer, vous avez pleins de ressources en vous et des compétences à vendre. C'est le moment, ça recrute !*


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Octobre 2022)

Merci Juju.  J'encourage les collègues qui ne se retrouvent plus à pratiquer cette profession à suivre ton conseil. Foncez !


----------



## Juju90 (7 Octobre 2022)

*Oui Catie, je milite aussi beaucoup en ce sens. Trop d'AM, hésitent, se sentent dévalorisées, ont peur de n'interesser personne. Au contraire, dans cette profession,on gère les contrats, les relations avec les parents (Pas tjrs faciles), les enfants, les réglementations de la pmi, seules, c'est une sacré charge mentale et un indicateur de tempérament. C'est cela qu'il faut vendre et ça paie.
Je continuerai, autant que je pourrai, à soutenir et encourager les AMs, comme je l'ai été moi-même. Une autre vie est possible, pour celles qui le souhaitent, n'en doutez pas*


----------



## violetta (7 Octobre 2022)

Bravo Juju90,
Bien sûr qu'il faut foncer quand on ne s'épanouit plus dans son travail...j'ai démissionné et envoyé tout valser après 18 années de crèche. 
Et aujourd'hui,  tout va bien , j'adore mon boulot, j'suis tranquilou, personne ne m'embête, le RPE super avec une responsable au top,  collègues sympas, des parents respectueux et des loulous qui me font toujours rigoler !!!!.
Concernant la PMI, j'attends la visite pour mon renouvellement, mais toujours de bonnes relations.
Voyez juju, il y a quand même encore des am heureuses !
Bonne route !


----------



## Juju90 (7 Octobre 2022)

Heureusement, Violetta, qu'il y a encore des AM heureuses ! Mais, je pense qu'elles sont en voie de disparition, malheureusement !
Moi, je suis jeune et j'ai envie de nouvelles expériences, d'avoir des collègues, de sortir de chez moi et d'avoir un vrai chez moi d'ailleurs ! Un salaire décent et sûr, une reconnaissance professionnelle et sociétale.
Bonne continuation Violetta !


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Octobre 2022)

J’ai complété le formulaire et l’ai envoyé hier matin en écrivant bcp de ce qu’avait mis Liline (reprise des grandes lignes)

Je pense que c’est + rapide et efficace car ça lui arrive direct. Bien sûr c’est son secrétariat qui gère son courrier etc mais lui fait un résumé de ce qui est arrivé.

Le courrier par la poste TRÈS LONG pour arriver jusqu’au secrétariat (délai postal, délai distribution au bon service, délai pour ouvrir toutes ces enveloppes et les lire pour les trier en fonction des doléances)

*BEAUCOUP* *plus* *rapide* *le* *formulaire* *en* *ligne* et en + il y a un comptage au niveau informatique donc le résultat sera + significatif


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Novembre 2022)

Ici Juju90 une ass mat a été aussi rappelé pour son ancien poste dans l'armée je pense qu'elle a bien fait d'accepter la retraite n'en sera que meilleure ... par contre en tant que nounou elle faisait beaucoup de mal aux autres car ne prenait presque rien pour les repas !!!


----------

